# Help......trying to figure out what breed my cat is.



## barton93 (Jan 16, 2005)

I took in a stray cat and I am trying to figure out what breed he is. He looks to be at least part Siamese. His eyes are like a clear blue when in the light, but out of the light, they are very dark brown. When his eyes are brown, he sometimes looks almost cross-eyed!! He is also brown and cream in color. He is a beautiful cat. Also, he is a short haired cat, but his coat is so soft and thick. He almost feels like a dog rather than a cat!!! Also, his meowing sounds like a chirping noise. Is that a characteristic among certain breeds. I'm trying to give as much info as I can so that it would possibly be easier to guess what breed he is.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm sure your cat is adorable and may be part Siamese, but any cat that is "part" something and short-haired is just a domestic short-haired cat. Just because he isn't some special breed or a pure-bred doesn't make him any less precious to you, I'm sure!! 

Please see the sticky "What breed ... " at the top of this section. :wink:


----------



## barton93 (Jan 16, 2005)

No, he is precious to me no matter what he is. I've just had a couple of people ask me what kind of cat he is, and I have no clue. Plus, he is so neat looking. I have never seen a cat like him.

I actually have another cat that I took in as a stray who is now almost 4 years old and I have always wondered what she is as well. No reason in particular.......just curiosity.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you have pictures of your cats you can post in "Meet My Kitty"? We'd love to see them!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I think a common misconception a lot of people have about cats is that they have to be a particular something or other.

Your cat may very well be a Siamese mix, so when people ask, you can tell them that its the best guess you've got. However, a lot of cats are the product of a general melting together of the feline population... and although they are each beautiful and special in their own way, the best you can call them is just "cat" 

Enjoy them for who they are, and when someone asks you what they are, just tell them... they're cats


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

NewRagdoll said:


> I know people have a curiosity and they probably should be phrasing their question, "What breeds do you think might be in the ancestry of my cat." Even then it may be very difficult to even speculate. However, some cats have certain obvious characteristics. For instance, my in-laws cat obviously has some Burmese somewhere along the line and our former cat Christine had enough of the markings and characteristics for us to say there had to be some Maine **** somewhere along the line. Obviously both are technically long-haired domestic.


Burmese? Longhair? Howso...Burmese is a shorthaired sepia cat. Maybe you mean Birman.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I also think the phrase, "just a DLH" or "just a DSH" is what puts people on the defensive.
In one breath, we're saying that your cat is not any less of a cat because it isn't purebred and in the other breath it's "just a DSH"

Maybe drop the "just"


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Good point!! -->me guilty  <-- (no slight intended) :lol:

I'm JUST another dummy!! :lol:


----------

